# Who is the composer? Help!



## Anushka (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I recently came across this site

http://www.antidepressive.cjb.net/

- does anyone know what song is playing in the background and who the composer might be?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

That's a tough one. I don't know exactly, but it sounds like Haydn. Could be a Symphony menuet (with over 100 symphonies, it would be exhausting to check). I don't think it's Mozart and it doesn't sound like a string quartet but rather a serenade/symphony/divertimento. Can anyone else lend their expertise?


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree that it doesn't sound Mozartian. If anything, it's more Haydnish. It doesn't sound like a piece from any symphony. I'm not that familar with Haydn. I've heard enough to know I don't care for a lot of it.

I'm still not sure it's Haydn. It has too much of a modern twinge to it. On second thoughts, if I had to guess, I reckon it's a modern piece made to sound old, in which case it could be anyone. 


Topaz


----------



## Anushka (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you very much for your replies.

As I was so intrigued with this piece I literally searched everywhere and got result

http://www.hr/darko/dubrovnik/audio/pjesme.html

http://www.musicweb.uk.net/classrev/2003/Aug03/Sorkocevic_SySer_Hofmusik_1.htm

It turned out to be Croatian composer Luka Sorkocevic and his Symphony in D-dur.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

My God, how did you find that? I never even heard of the guy. How did you possibly find an Andante to a Symphony from a completely obscure composer like that?


----------



## Anushka (Oct 26, 2006)

The music was so much in my head that I posted this thread on many musica forums. I got an answer on one of the ones. Then i searched by the composer and found recordings. 

I am so happy now. 

thanks anyway.


----------

